# Any Supernatural fans?



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 17, 2012)

Just wondering who here on the temp is a fan of this great show.


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 17, 2012)

Yupyup, good show. i love the writing and stories on Supernatural.
Theyve just added it (except the current season) to netflix as well =)


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 17, 2012)

I've watched most seasons and I love the show... The last season I watched was the sixth and still haven't watched the seventh, besides the first episode (I'm waiting until all eps come out so I can watch them all in one go).
I love Dean, he's just badass, I used to like Sam at first, but I don't really like him nowadays... Dean is so much cooler anyway.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 17, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> I've watched most seasons and I love the show... The last season I watched was the sixth and still haven't watched the seventh, besides the first episode (I'm waiting until all eps come out so I can watch them all in one go).
> I love Dean, he's just badass, I used to like Sam at first, but I don't really like him nowadays... Dean is so much cooler anyway.


----------



## Icealote (Feb 17, 2012)

Bobbbbyyyyyyy sinnnggeerrrrrrrrr....
Gotta love that dude. Awesome bromance show lol


----------



## jing90 (Feb 18, 2012)

recently watch all the seasons and now I'm waiting for the new episodes
I love it but the first episodes of season 6 weren't great... this season is awesome


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2012)

From what I've heard, the show is pretty similar to X-Files (monster-of-the-week episodes mixed with an ongoing myth arc), except the ongoing story line doesn't collapse on itself. While I haven't been able to check it out myself, it does look entertaining enough.


----------



## Nebz (Feb 18, 2012)

I tried watching it when the show first aired and just couldn't get into it at the time.... I noticed it on Netflix's New Arrivals a little over a week ago and immediately gave it another chance. Currently I'm on season 4 of the show and absolutely love it. I'm actually watching the show as I type. My 12 year old brother is even hooked on it also. He's constantly asking me questions each day when I go ahead of where ever we leave off together.

@[member='Gahars']: That comparison to the X-Files seems pretty accurate IMO lol


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 19, 2012)

I watched season 1 but didn't really get into it. So many people love the series though that I'm sure I've missed something, thinking about trying season 2 to see if it picks up.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 19, 2012)

superman is lame


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 19, 2012)

I liked it until the older brother went to Hell and the whole show went a different direction.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 19, 2012)

i'm watching S7 EP14 right now.
god i hate clowns.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 20, 2012)

Psyfira said:


> I watched season 1 but didn't really get into it. So many people love the series though that I'm sure I've missed something, thinking about trying season 2 to see if it picks up.



Season 2 and above are a little different from Season 1. You should probably try watching until the end of Season 3 to see if you'd actually like the later seasons.


----------



## Snowmanne (Feb 20, 2012)

This shows is awsome, I want the Colt.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 20, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> > I watched season 1 but didn't really get into it. So many people love the series though that I'm sure I've missed something, thinking about trying season 2 to see if it picks up.
> ...



Yeah what he said. I also stopped watching the show during the 1st season then midway through the 2nd I gave it another chance and I started loving it.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 29, 2012)

EDIT: 

Hello Scavenger!!

HERE IS THE ANSWER!!!!

NO NOT REALLY!

CAPITALS!!

SCABIES!!!

I like the show but I wish the seasons were shorter, its one of those shows that have too many filler episodes. Thankfully this season seems better than the last though really not as good as previous ones, I think its time to end it soon though.


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 29, 2012)

I loved it but lost it somewhere early in 7. I never went back. Fringe is still good.


----------

